# Clear Blue Digitial Book with Arrow Reading?



## maureenmarsh

I took a digitial Clearble easy and it came up with a book with arrow in Control window, I've never had this happen with this test, I just wanted a clear pregnant or Not pregnant, I have took two Frer's that had a white line in the positive spot so I know those were faulty so I wanted a clear answer. One of the frer was last night and the digitial and other frer was this morning with fmu. Af should be here today or tomorrow and I just want it to come so I can stop taking the progesterone witch mimics pregnancy. Also my Dollar store tests all had evap lines. I know i'm not pregnant cause tests would be definite by now at 14dpo but I dont want to stop progesterone if there is even a chance ( 4 miscarriages in 5 Years ) URRGGG


----------



## AshleyNichole

i guess it means its a faulty test :(


----------



## hannahbananax

i had this problem and asked someone at a chemist..it means you didnt urinate on it enough :( xx


----------



## maureenmarsh

I dipped it in a cup so Maybe too much Urine? I just want a clear yes or no. This sucks.


----------



## hannahbananax

ah i know, maybe try another test ??? 1 for luck xxx


----------



## osubuckeye

oh that stinks hun!! how many dpo are you??? maybe it's a sign you should wait a couple days so you get your BFP?!?!?! Best wishes~!


----------



## maureenmarsh

14 dpo. Guess i'm out


----------



## osubuckeye

Still early !! Don't give up


----------



## maureenmarsh

Has anyone get their First BFP 14dpo or later after BFN Before that?


----------



## Smile88

This is a faulty test; if you send the test as it is to them they will refund you money for you


----------



## Arimas

I would just take another test from a different brand and I hope you get that 
:bfp:


----------



## Sammy2009

I have had this as well. It is a "book error" you can read about it in the instruction leaflet.

Mine was caused by me dipping the stick in the urine for too long (i didnt think it mattered that much but it does with CBD!). Its frustrating and annoying and unforunately just has to be binned afterwards!

Good luck with your BFP!


----------



## ariannasmom83

I had this happen the other day but instead of it being blank I got a pregnant result but then the book and arrow popped up. I haven't retested yet though.


----------



## momNatasha

ariannasmom83 said:


> I had this happen the other day but instead of it being blank I got a pregnant result but then the book and arrow popped up. I haven't retested yet though.

oh it's a very old thread :) I'm curious now to know if the op was really pregnant or not :D


----------

